# La vie est brève



## jacquesvd

Bonjour tout le monde:
quelle serait la traduction type du proverbe latin: "vita brevis, ars longa?"

La vie est courte, l'art dure? La vie est courte, l'art perdure?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Pour la première partie, c'est "la vie est brève", pour la seconde, c'est moins évident, peut-être "l'art est eternel" ?


----------



## TitTornade

Google propose pour "ars longa vita brevis" (Tu as cité à l'envers ) :
"L'art est long, la vie courte."
"L'art est long, la vie brève."

Sachant que le "éternel" de PZ me paraît mieux que "long" !


----------



## jacquesvd

TitTornade said:


> Google propose pour "ars longa vita brevis" (Tu as cité à l'envers ) :
> "L'art est long, la vie courte."
> "L'art est long, la vie brève."
> 
> Sachant que le "éternel" de PZ me paraît mieux que "long" !


 
Merci à Punky Zoé et TitTornade:

je suis d'accord que 'l'art est éternel' sonne le mieux, mais ce n'est, à mon avis, pas tout-à-fait ce que le dicton latin veut exprimer, car, finalement, est-ce qu'on peut dire que l'art soit éternel? Au fin fond des choses rien n'est éternel, sauf Dieu si l'on y croit, mais le mot est, bien évidemment, employé souvent pour référer à des choses qui durent très longtemps, p.ex. un amour éternel, mais là il est sous-entendu qu'il se termine tout de même avec la mort.
Ici, je crois qu'une des intentions est de dire que l'art dure très longtemps, qu'il dure bien au delà de la vie humaine et de l'artiste qui le produit, qu'il laisse des traces dans l'histoire, mais le dicton implique sans doute toujours l'idée de finitude. Bref, ne sachant rien de mieux, je crois bien qu'on pourra adopter la traduction telle quelle.

J'avais mis 'brève' dans le titre du fil parce que c'est, bien entendu, la traduction la plus proche de 'brevis', mais j' avais mis ensuite 'courte' pensant que les deux termes étaient parfaitement interchangeables ici.
Est-ce que je me trompe? Voyez-vous tout de même une légère différence entre 'brève' et 'courte' et si oui, laquelle?  

Inverser le dicton se fait apparemment aussi en d'autres langues, notamment en allemand où la traduction type semble être celle de Goethe, qui inverse les deux parties du dicton par rapport au Latin et je ne verrais d'ailleurs pas en quoi cela pourrait gêner.

C'est surtout le rhythme de la phrase qui me semble important. Sauf d'autres interventions je mettrai donc 'la vie est brève, l'art est éternel' car avec 'éternel' je crois qu'il faut le mettre en dernier lieu.


----------



## tilt

Un gros problème avec _La vie est courte, l'art dure_, à l'oral, est qu'on entend _La vie est courte, l'art, dur_.
Et même à l'écrit, j'ai commencé par croire qu'il y avait une faute à l'adjectif _dur_.

Que pensez-vous de cette traduction inspirée d'un autre dicton, assez semblable dans sa structure : _La vie s'envole, l'art reste_ ?


----------



## TitTornade

L'ordre peut avoir un sens :
"_L'art dure toujours, (mais) la vie est courte_" : alors profite de la vie et fais autre chose que de l'art ! 

"_La vie est courte, (mais) l'art dure toujours_" : alors crée de l'art, pour qu'on se souvienne de toi !


----------



## jacquesvd

tilt said:


> Un gros problème avec _La vie est courte, l'art dure_, à l'oral, est qu'on entend _La vie est courte, l'art, dur_.
> Et même à l'écrit, j'ai commencé par croire qu'il y avait une faute à l'adjectif _dur_.
> 
> Que pensez-vous de cette traduction inspirée d'un autre dicton, assez semblable dans sa structure : _La vie s'envole, l'art reste_ ?


 @Tilt et TitTornade:
"l'art reste" me plait beaucoup. "l'art dure toujours" me semble bon aussi parce que le problème (réel) soulevé par Tilt s'en trouve résolu.

La vie s'envole sonne bien mais ne me parait pas une aussi parfaite opposition à "l'art qui reste", car une vie, courte ou moins courte donne souvent (toujours) l'impression de s'envoler, de vous échapper comme du sable entre les doigts.

N'étant pas francophone, je m'adresse à vous pour vous demander  de laquelle des deux propositions ci-dessous, le rhythme vous plait le plus:

"La vie est brève, l'art reste" ou "la vie est courte, l'art dure (est pour) toujours".  Je me rends compte que 'pour toujours' exclut tant soit peu aussi l'idée de finitude que j'avais voulue garder, mais il me semble malgré tout que se soit moins accentué qu'avec "éternel". "Pour toujours, voulant dire aussi longtemps qu'il y aura des hommes.


----------



## Mauricet

L'article de wikipedia sur "Ars longa, vita brevis" retrace l'origine de cette expression chez Hippocrate, en grec donc, où "ars longa" serait "techne makre" qui peut se traduire par *La tâche est immense*. Ce ne serait donc pas que l'art est éternel contrairement à la vie individuelle, mais que le temps manque pour tout ce qu'il y a à faire : _La tâche est immense, et la vie brève_.


----------



## TitTornade

jacquesvd said:


> N'étant pas francophone, je m'adresse à vous pour vous demander de laquelle des deux propositions ci-dessous, le rhythme vous plait le plus:
> 
> "La vie est brève, l'art reste" ou "la vie est courte, l'art dure (est pour) toujours". Je me rends compte que 'pour toujours' exclut tant soit peu aussi l'idée de finitude que j'avais voulue garder, mais il me semble malgré tout que se soit moins accentué qu'avec "éternel". "Pour toujours, voulant dire aussi longtemps qu'il y aura des hommes.


 
Les deux propositions me paraissent bien.
Que penses-tu de "La vie est brève, l'art dure longtemps". On retrouve le "longa" dans "longtemps" et le "brevis" dans "brève". Quatre syllabes phoniques pour chaque partie (pour moi...) donnent peut-être une rythme.


----------



## jacquesvd

TitTornade said:


> Les deux propositions me paraissent bien.
> Que penses-tu de "La vie est brève, l'art dure longtemps". On retrouve le "longa" dans "longtemps" et le "brevis" dans "brève". Quatre syllabes phoniques pour chaque partie (pour moi...) donnent peut-être une rythme.


 
Bon, pour moi c'est ça: tout y est, le rhythme fonctionne.
Merci!


----------



## jacquesvd

Mauricet said:


> L'article de wikipedia sur "Ars longa, vita brevis" retrace l'origine de cette expression chez Hippocrate, en grec donc, où "ars longa" serait "techne makre" qui peut se traduire par *La tâche est immense*. Ce ne serait donc pas que l'art est éternel contrairement à la vie individuelle, mais que le temps manque pour tout ce qu'il y a à faire : _La tâche est immense, et la vie brève_.


 
Intéressant, et je l'ignorais complètement. Seulement, même si l'on puisse retracer l'origine jusq'au grec et cette signification, il n'en reste pas moins que l'expression latine est entrée dans à peu près toutes les langues avec comme signification première l'opposition entre la brieveté de la vie et la longévité de l'art.
En tout cas, un grand merci et je me réjouis de cette nouvelle connaissance.


----------



## TitTornade

Oui, merci Mauricet pour l'info.
On a donc deux expressions avec des sens différents


----------



## tilt

jacquesvd said:


> La vie s'envole sonne bien mais ne me parait pas une aussi parfaite opposition à "l'art qui reste", car une vie, courte ou moins courte donne souvent (toujours) l'impression de s'envoler, de vous échapper comme du sable entre les doigts.


Si _la vie s'envole _ne te séduit pas, tu peux dire _la vie passe_, terme qui s'oppose bien à _reste_.
Mais ce dernier verbe gagnerait lui aussi à être remplacé._
__Demeure_, à la réflexion, me semble plus élégant et plus euphonique, avec ses deux syllabes :_ La vie passe, l'art demeure._


----------



## jacquesvd

tilt said:


> Si _la vie s'envole _ne te séduit pas, tu peux dire _la vie passe_, terme qui s'oppose bien à _reste_.
> Mais la question du sens, soulevée par Mauricet, mérite réflexion. Nos propositions ne sont peut-être pas adaptées, finalement.


 
Mauricet a certainement raison en ce qui concerne la signification originale de l'expression, car non seulement j'ai confiance en Wikipedia pour ceci et d'autre part, on vient de me faire la même remarque sur le forum allemand, citant même Goethe qui emploie  dans son Faust, à différents endroits, deux traductions différentes, une pour chaque signification: l'originale et celle qui, peut-être à tort a fini par être comprise dans le sens de notre discussion.    

Par jeu, je vais maintenant une fois vérifier dans mon entourage combien de gens l'emploient dans le sens original et combien dans le sens dénaturé.
Il n'empêche que les deux significations me plaisent.


----------



## Anasola

Bonjour Jacques,

Que penserai-tu de:

"La vie est brève, l'art perdure"? (pour  sa "signification première", en tout cas)

J'aime bien la proposition de Tilt.


----------



## Mauricet

Bien qu'on ait du coeur à l'ouvrage,
*L'Art est long et le temps est court*.

C'est de Charles Baudelaire (Fleurs du Mal, je n'ai pas réussi à identifier le poème).


----------



## jacquesvd

tilt said:


> Si _la vie s'envole _ne te séduit pas, tu peux dire _la vie passe_, terme qui s'oppose bien à _reste_.
> Mais ce dernier verbe gagnerait lui aussi à être remplacé.
> _Demeure_, à la réflexion, me semble plus élégant et plus euphonique, avec ses deux syllabes :_ La vie passe, l'art demeure._


 
Stylistiquement, cette proposition me semble la plus belle, quoique l'opposition 'brièveté/longue durée' est fortement amoindrie. Évidemment, on s'éloigne de la signification que je croyais d'abord être la seule et encore plus de celle que Mauricet vient de nous donner. 

Pour ma part je l'adopterai tout de même pour ce qui est de ma question première; je vais voir comment traduire la signification de Mauricet.
Mais avant toute chose, un très grand merci à vous tous: vous m'avez appris des choses!


----------



## Asmodée

Il y a en effet, comme l'a précisé Mauricet, un litige sur l'interprétation de cette traduction latine de la phrase grecque d'Hippocrate.

une première interprétation peut être : "_L'art est éternel _(ou l'art perdure)_ mais les artistes meurent et sont oubliés_"

Maintenant, cette citation n'est que partie de la phrase complète :
"_Ars longa, vita brevis, occasio praeceps, experimentum periculosum, iudicium difficile._"

je ne suis pas latiniste mais je traduirais par:
_l'art _(l'artisanat) _est long,__ la_ _vie courte,__ l'occasion précipitée, l'expérience trompeuse et le jugement difficile.

_et du coup une interprétation qui serait plutôt :
_"la vie est trop courte pour acquérir une maîtrise parfaite de l'art _(la médecine en l'occurrence pour Hippocrate).

pour résumer en une phrase : _*L'art est bien long pour une vie trop courte.*_


----------



## Chimel

Mauricet said:


> L'article de wikipedia sur "Ars longa, vita brevis" retrace l'origine de cette expression chez Hippocrate, en grec donc, où "ars longa" serait "techne makre" qui peut se traduire par *La tâche est immense*. Ce ne serait donc pas que l'art est éternel contrairement à la vie individuelle, mais que le temps manque pour tout ce qu'il y a à faire : _La tâche est immense, et la vie brève_.


En fait, je l'avais toujours compris comme ça et je suis même un peu étonné qu'on puisse lui donner l'autre sens.

En effet, je me souviens de mes cours de latin que _ars_ avait un sens beaucoup plus large que notre _art _(au sens contemporain du terme), qui n'est qu'une des facettes de l'_ars_ (signifiant aussi: technique, science, métier, façon de faire...). J'ai donc toujours pensé que le dicton latin devait se comprendre ainsi, d'autant plus qu'on est obligé de faire aussi un peu violence au sens normal de _long: _"l'art est long" (sic) doit être transformé en "l'art dure longtemps, reste toujours, est éternel" pour donner un sens.

Alors que dans l'autre signification, c'est plus simple: la vie est brève mais l'_ars_ est long. J'aime bien "la tâche est immense", dans ce sens-là: on est très proche de l'idée, me semble-t-il.


----------



## jacquesvd

Chimel said:


> En fait, je l'avais toujours compris comme ça et je suis même un peu étonné qu'on puisse lui donner l'autre sens.
> 
> En effet, je me souviens de mes cours de latin que _ars_ avait un sens beaucoup plus large que notre _art _(au sens contemporain du terme), qui n'est qu'une des facettes de l'_ars_ (signifiant aussi: technique, science, métier, façon de faire...). J'ai donc toujours pensé que le dicton latin devait se comprendre ainsi, d'autant plus qu'on est obligé de faire aussi un peu violence au sens normal de _long: _"l'art est long" (sic) doit être transformé en "l'art dure longtemps, reste toujours, est éternel" pour donner un sens.
> 
> Alors que dans l'autre signification, c'est plus simple: la vie est brève mais l'_ars_ est long. J'aime bien "la tâche est immense", dans ce sens-là: on est très proche de l'idée, me semble-t-il.


 
Voilà l'avantage d'être latiniste: on peut remonter aux sources. Je suis, dans l'entretemps, convaincu que Mauricet nous a dévoilé le sens original et j'aime beaucoup sa traduction: "La tâche est immense et la vie tellement brève". 
N'empêche qu'il y a quantité de gens qui comprend ce dicton comme je l'avais d'abord compris et qu'il mérite une traduction pour soi. Après réflection je trouve 'le temps passe, l'art demeure' la plus belle. 
Je pourrai donc, selon le cas, choisir en français celle qui s'adapte le mieux au contexte.

Encore une fois, merci à vous tous pour vous réponses rapides et surtout intelligentes.


----------



## jacquesvd

Asmodée said:


> Il y a en effet, comme l'a précisé Mauricet, un litige sur l'interprétation de cette traduction latine de la phrase grecque d'Hippocrate.
> 
> une première interprétation peut être : "_L'art est éternel _(ou l'art perdure)_ mais les artistes meurent et sont oubliés_"
> 
> Maintenant, cette citation n'est que partie de la phrase complète :
> "_Ars longa, vita brevis, occasio praeceps, experimentum periculosum, iudicium difficile._"
> 
> je ne suis pas latiniste mais je traduirais par:
> _l'art _(l'artisanat) _est long,__ la_ _vie courte,__ l'occasion précipitée, l'expérience trompeuse et le jugement difficile._
> 
> et du coup une interprétation qui serait plutôt :
> _"la vie est trop courte pour acquérir une maîtrise parfaite de l'art _(la médecine en l'occurrence pour Hippocrate).
> 
> pour résumer en une phrase : _*L'art est bien long pour une vie trop courte.*_


 
Si, vous avez bien raison: c'est ça le sens réel du dicton. N'étant pas latiniste non plus je m'en étais toujours tenu à la signification qu'on m'avait apprise et qui est aussi celle que beaucoup de gens y voient. C'est aussi une preuve de comment une signification peut changer au fil du temps, surtout quand on ne maitrise pas ou plus la langue d'origine. 
Je ne crois pourtant pas que dans ce cas-ci du mal a été fait et je me réjouis d'avoir maintenant à ma disposition deux beaux dictons avec chacun une signification bien distincte.  Merci pour votre contribution bien etayée.


----------

